# Need some help restoring a vintage Craftsman router (315.25050)



## nonegoodleft (Jul 26, 2016)

So I recently bought a 315.25050 router in pretty beat up shape in the hopes that I could fix it up. There are a few things missing that need replacing. Specifically, the motor brushes, the brush caps, and the collet/nut. If any of you have this particular router and could take pictures of these items or measure them for me, that'd help a lot.

The 315.25031 seems to be more common and is pretty similar, so the brushes and caps are likely to be the same. I'm not sure if the collet/nut would be as the biggest difference that I can tell is that the spindle is threaded on the 25031 and is not on the 25050. Instead I have this piece that screws on to the end of a "star-shaped" spindle. So I'm looking for some kind of replacement. It is 5/8" with a fine thread (is that typical?) and its interior diameter is 7/16" and then about 3/16" inches in the diameter shrinks down to 11/32". (I'll post a picture so that makes more sense.)

I'd appreciate any info/help!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to forums oh nameless one...

IIRC sears 315.xxxx routers were made by Ryobie... knowing this may be of some help...
be aware that parts for older (even by 5~6 years) sears tools are harder to come by than hen's teeth...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Nonegoodleft; welcome!
Does it have some sentimental value? Technology has left that machine to History. 
Modern routers are a joy to use and have become very affordable, at least in the US.
Just my opinion (this coming from the guy that has to crab walk into his shop) but it's not a great investment of either time or money.
Now if it was one of the old Stanleys from the '60s, well then we'd be talkin'!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Check out a factory refurbishes Bosch 1617. Not expensive and a joy to use. May find a new kit on sale somewhere for about $200. Less frustrating and you won't need to track down parts.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome None. If Sears shows that those parts are unavailable then I can pretty much guarantee you that they can't be had new. You might be able to find a used one for parts on ebay or Craig's List but also a long shot. As suggested they really aren't worth putting much money into. One of the problems is that Sears contracts with the manufacturer to buy a certain number of units and when they are ready to buy more the model has changed. If you look in our manuals section for Sears routers you'll see a lot of 315 (Ryobi) router models are in there and that is not all of them.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> Check out a factory refurbishes Bosch 1617. Not expensive and a joy to use. May find a new kit on sale somewhere for about $200. Less frustrating and you won't need to track down parts.


Here is a link to the refurbished routers Tom was talking about. I have bought several from this company and have been very happy. 

Reconditioned Routers and Trimmers


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> Here is a link to the refurbished routers Tom was talking about. I have bought several from this company and have been very happy.
> 
> Reconditioned Routers and Trimmers


they have done right by me also...


----------



## nonegoodleft (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks for all the comments so far, everyone. I got the router for <$20 so I'm hoping I can fix it up and use it for less than $200. Also, fixing it up is half the fun! So does anyone have a collet/nut that would fit what I have? Is 5/8" a common size of collet nut?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tags, tax, and title...

Factory Reconditioned Bosch 1617EVSPK-RT 12 Amp 2.25 HP Combination Plunge and Fixed-Base Router Kit
Factory Reconditioned Bosch 1617EVS-46 2.25 HP Fixed-Base Electronic Router


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

nonegoodleft said:


> Thanks for all the comments so far, everyone. I got the router for <$20 so I'm hoping I can fix it up and use it for less than $200. Also, fixing it up is half the fun! So does anyone have a collet/nut that would fit what I have? Is 5/8" a common size of collet nut?


None there are a lot of variations in collets because the slope of taper in the cone has to match the slope on the collet as well as diameter and there doesn't seem to be any standard for that. Some of the Sears/Ryobi models were quite different with the end of the armature shaft being the collet and the nut squeezing the shaft tight against the bit shank. I have one of those which my father in law left me and it isn't holding bits tight which means to fix it means replacing the armature (pure genius right?). I'm now trying to figure out what I can do with a perfectly functioning motor that won't hold a bit. I'm not familiar with what you showed but you could really be fighting an uphill battle to repair something that really isn't considered vintage.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Also, fixing it up is half the fun! "
-(other)Dan

ROTFLMAO! Good one, Dan!!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey Dan, welcome. Your gonna like it here.

I know that getting something to run is half the fun, buuuuuut, replacement parts can get a bit pricey. Your parts, if you can find them shouldn't be too bad. However, it can get out of hand. 

Remember a pig with lipstick is still just a pig.


----------

